

VMware Disrupts PaaS Space With Cloud Foundry - SRSimko
http://www.cloudave.com/11714/vmware-disrupts-paas-space-with-cloud-foundry/

======
fleitz
How is this disruptive?

It seems to be perfectly inline with what everyone else is offering. It seems
no different than the relationship between EC2 and UEC (Ubuntu Enterprise
Cloud / Eucalyptus). One interface and a bunch of providers.

~~~
ascendant
It's not. It's just buzzword bingo.

